# Decoy



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Been told by multiple people a turkey feather on a string is a good "decoy" so I got a turkey feather and couple smaller ones and made up a contraption, where do you hang it in reference to your e-caller


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would hang it right above the e-caller if possible, but I would only use one feather, a breeze will move it easier.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a single feather tied to a fiberglass electric fence post and stick it in the ground at an angle right by the caller.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

bar-d said:


> I use a single feather tied to a fiberglass electric fence post and stick it in the ground at an angle right by the caller.


How well does that work in frozen ground? Or do you not deal with that where you are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dang guess I will have to modify it rigged this up before reading back on my post


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Boxerboxer said:


> How well does that work in frozen ground? Or do you not deal with that where you are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in West Central Texas. Frozen ground is really not a problem. If it gets that cold, I would probably keep my poor old bones in the house.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

bar-d said:


> I live in West Central Texas. Frozen ground is really not a problem. If it gets that cold, I would probably keep my poor old bones in the house.


If I waited for warm weather I'd be stuck inside most of my life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Tn is semi tropical these days I just used a old carbon arrow shaft with a field point to tie it on


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

chief33 said:


> Tn is semi tropical these days I just used a old carbon arrow shaft with a field point to tie it on


I was thinking exactly that for warmer weather. I might just have to do some sort of tripod, maybe with feet weighted, when it's cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Even in hardened frozen ground most videos and such they just tied it too small saplings or bushes but some placed the call in front or feather or behind I just curious to what most done on here


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang it as close to the caller as you can. A coyote can pinpont the location of the sound from a long way off. As they get closer the location of the sound has to match the location of the decoy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's my two cents worth... I don't always use a feather but when I do I just hang it off a tree limb or a cactus. I use fishing line with a swivel in the middle of the fishing line, it makes it spin easier. What I have noticed when using a feather decoy is that if you hang it up high or out in the open, as soon as a coyote spots the feather he will stop coming to the call. Now that has only happened twice.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Psst...we use turkey feathers on a string in Iowa to lure in bobcats to traps. Often we catch a yote so their maybe be something to it. We ties on just one feather though and add a 1/4 ounce spilt shot about a foot above where the string is tied. We found this gives great action and does not cause the wing to go airborne and they will....even in 5mph winds.

In frozen ground make a hole by beating in a 3/8 by 8 or 10 inch nail spike. Use new ones and not rusty ones. Beat them half way, tap them side to side and they'll slide out easily. This works for trapping, not sure if I as a caller would want to hassle with hauling around a 2 lb mall though as you'll need a mall that big if the ground is sandy and frozen.

Larry


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd just tape or fasten a pole or dowel right to your caller with the feather on it. That way you won't have to push a stake into the ground. The caller will hold it in place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

4Cody4 said:


> I'd just tape or fasten a pole or dowel right to your caller with the feather on it. That way you won't have to push a stake into the ground. The caller will hold it in place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We old fellas should learn from our youth! Thats a great suggestion

Larry


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll only be a youth a few more weeks. I turn 30 at the end of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

